# HARD CHOICES what to do



## fireblade69 (Sep 9, 2006)

GUYS

If you were in the situation where you had to pic between your beloved GTR and the other half what would it be (she wants an extension on the house so the car would have to go)

let me know!

its between




















and her!!!!!!




















Be sure guys they both cost about the same to run, and the car rides better!!!!!!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Keep both. Just find someone to go halves with you on them and you can alternate them at weekends. Do you need my mobile number?  :chuckle:


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Hmm I don't get it, if she wants a house extension why can't _she_ pay for it 

If you end up getting rid of the car just to appease the missus you'll only end up resenting her for it


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Which one gets dirtier the quickest?


----------



## fireblade69 (Sep 9, 2006)

both about the same, love em both so very much!!!


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

I agree with mifn21


----------



## pitbull (Sep 1, 2006)

your a lucky ****


----------



## skyliner56 (Jan 13, 2006)

keep the car that way if she decides she wants to kick you out you can sleep in it


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

No brainer. Take the car.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

fireblade69 said:


> both about the same, love em both so very much!!!


The girl every time then  :thumbsup:


----------



## bernmc (Dec 26, 2006)

R33's are worth squat, so she wouldn't get her extension even if you did sell .

Problem solved, I thank you.

Give her a consolation shag.


----------



## sbkrider (Feb 28, 2004)

Depends, which one will you get your money back from when the time comes to sell, the car or the extension? Both look tidy btw


----------



## alex2005 (Jun 14, 2007)

They say that "If its got tits or wheels it will be trouble" 
so lets face it your screwed!!!!lol


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

MILF!!! I'd keep the car!


----------



## The J (Apr 15, 2008)

I made mine swear on her life that she would never make me choose. No lie. She did. I'm happy. If it isn't encumbering your life I'd keep the car.


----------



## DUNCAN GT-R (Nov 6, 2004)

bernmc said:


> R33's are worth squat, so she wouldn't get her extension even if you did sell .
> 
> Problem solved, I thank you.
> 
> Give her a consolation shag.


I agree, 
Your car is gorgeous, but you wouldn't get enough money from it to pay for an extension.
Surely if she loves you, she wouldn't make you sell your car !!!!


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

Sell the house, buy her a new pair of shoes and keep the car !


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

just sell something else, like halve her wardrobe maybe and everything else the 2 off you have collected over the years... 
And when that doesn't settle it, sell her car


----------



## jordan (Jan 31, 2008)

Keep the car mate, balls to the extension - who needs em anyway 

Like people have said, you would need more money for an extension than you would get for your car!

I can see how she would be a hard woman to say no to though :thumbsup: 

J


----------



## Eber (Aug 5, 2007)

hock her wedding ring. More than enough $$$ for the extention on the house. Take a couple pounds off her too by selling her kidney.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Well, it depends. Did you use the R to meet her? If so, get rid of her, keep the R and use it to find another one. Or, did she help you, in anyway, to fund the purchase of your R? If she did, well, you may have sell the car. How long have you been together? It may be time to upgrade both, the R and the other 1/2.


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Lol this thread reminds me of these adverts

Auto Trader Commercial "Anniversary" Video - Metacafe


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Car, all day long mate.


----------



## JETGTR (Sep 15, 2007)

Sell the car, Get the extension done... refinance the house and get an R34 GTR. EVERYBODY WINS


----------



## Big Sev (May 15, 2005)

CAR

Sev


----------



## fireblade69 (Sep 9, 2006)

JETGTR "i like it"

just so you all know, i am actually aware that the GTR wont bring in enough on its own for the build! we do have a little put away aswell you know!

builds going to be estamated at £35k 

anyone know if someone is looking for a part ex on a cheaper GTR for a fresh good power one...


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

I take it you've made your mind up on getting rid of _your_ car for _her_ extension then?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

keep the car and use it to obtain a newer model woman 

mook


----------



## tomek (Apr 4, 2008)

Going by the pics she's definately not making it easy! 

Like said above, the money you would get for the car would be squat when comparing to something of the magnitude of a 6 digit agreement. She "should" know this and respect the fact you value your car much more....


----------



## GKDK (Mar 31, 2007)

sell the car and keep your wife, upgrade to another car later on as cars come and go, wives are rare to find especially loyal ones...


----------



## moNoKnoT (Dec 18, 2004)

You want the car, she wants an extension (to the house), relationships survive on compromise...

- Kevin.


----------



## driftboy (Jan 14, 2006)

WOW...This is crazy...Eather your married to my girlfriend....or...im going out with your wife...!!!

You have PM mate...:sadwavey:


----------



## driftboy (Jan 14, 2006)

Just kidding...sorry couldnt resist...lol...:thumbsup:


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

You want to know the truth?

Or do you want to find a 3rd way?


----------



## -Ad- (Oct 28, 2006)

What new rooms are the extension going to provide, and is your house crap in her eyes atm ?

Do you really need the extension, and as others said, if she really wants it then she can sell some stuff, you can sell some things, then save up together.

Women making men sell their cars and winning are the ones who wear the trousers in the relationship


----------



## Light-R (Apr 23, 2007)

bernmc said:


> Give her a consolation shag.


will it be?
=)
just kidding mate.
tough choice really.


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

GT51R said:


> sell the car and keep your wife, upgrade to another car later on as cars come and go, wives are rare to find especially loyal ones...


And wives that are prepared to use THEIR OWN money to buy things they want are rarer still, it would seem! :nervous:


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Never mind the house fella, sort some decent wheels out first. Only thing letting the car down IMHO













Smokey


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*You Really Shouldn't Ask On Here*

But since you did...

Get the extension & keep the car. The Skyline market is appalling at the moment, so to make any decent money you'd have to wait a while.

Which is dumb. Roll the mortgage a tad. £35k should come up around £40 a month extra.

Much as you're attempting to do the right thing, you are actually doing something seriously wrong.

If your lady is the one, then this question never arises - you two sit down and talk this out, because the "car as an investment" option is long dead.

If she loves you, then she'll know how much the car means. So the two of you should be able to work out a mutually satisfactory compromise.

Incidentally, while your car is fine, your wife is gorgeous. I shall say no more as that aspect of this argument has been thoroughly covered...


----------



## hesh (Jan 18, 2008)

my good lady would never ask me to part with the skyline. and i cant afford an extension.

If she desperately wants and extension ....then she would gladly work and save the money.


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Thats how it should be mate


----------

